# Dreamscape Poodles



## 12489 (Apr 2, 2013)

Has anyone ever had any experience with this breeder? I am not sure what to think after looking over her website. 

These are really big poodles. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Never heard about them, but looking at their website, one thing I do not like is their doing juvenile spay/neuter before you get the puppy. And although yes they are doing health testing, not sure that the hip results are what a reputable breeder would think was appropriate - maybe one of the Spoo Breeders could tell you what. Those Penn Hip results mean, but the Dam having a "fair" score does not sound great to me...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

I don't know anything about this breeder, but I did look at her website. I took the statement about selling only with a spay/neuter contract as meaning she wasn't selling any of her pups as breeding stock, not that they had to neutered prior to going to a new home. I'm put off a bit by the "royal" and "giant" designations, but whatever she calls them, they do seem to be really big dogs.


----------



## Baer Paws (Jan 24, 2013)

*My opinion as a breeder*

If their hips are just fair the puppies should be on a spay/neuter contract cause really you want the parents to excellent of at least good hips and knees. My opinion.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

JudyD said:


> I don't know anything about this breeder, but I did look at her website. I took the statement about selling only with a spay/neuter contract as meaning she wasn't selling any of her pups as breeding stock, not that they had to neutered prior to going to a new home. I'm put off a bit by the "royal" and "giant" designations, but whatever she calls them, they do seem to be really big dogs.


If you read further, she does indeed spay neuter before they are placed at 9 -12 weeks - she gives that as an excuse for "charging more" because you are saving the 2-3 hundred that you would on spend on that if you bought a puppy from another breeder!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

And if the pups are already from parents with fair hips, and you do juvenile spay/neuter, given what we know about early spay/neuter effecting orthopedic development, that just sounds like a recipe for dysplasia!


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

Wow, I didn't see that, Tiny Poodles. That's absolutely a terrible idea. Big black mark. No way would I buy a puppy that had been neutered so early. Glad you caught my misreading.


----------



## BrambleBee (Jun 21, 2013)

I don't know. I think their website has a lot of great information. They've done all the recommended health testing and seem very committed to properly socializing their puppies.

Furthermore... Fair is a passing score for OFA hips. Of course we'd all like an excellent but there is a reason that it's still considered a passing score by experts. Additionally, HD isn't a matter of simple genetic inheritance. 

As for the super early spay/neuter... it definitely wouldn't be my choice. Especially not with this breed BUT I've read that there is only a slight increase in the incidences of HD in populations of dogs that underwent pediatric spay/neuter. 

They may have had some issues with people "doodling" in the past and want to nip it in the bud... if you can excuse the phrasing 

I think it's definitely worth calling them and having a conversation. Maybe even going for a visit if you're close enough and see what your gut says. I'd definitely ask about their past puppies and how closely they keep in contact to monitor for HD (and other genetic problems) cropping up. If they haven't had any issues or only a few of their dogs have developed HD... then it's not so much of a concern.


----------



## 12489 (Apr 2, 2013)

They are a 14 hour drive from me so visiting isn't likely. The early spay /neuter thing has a red flag but the fair reading for hips is huge. The HD is horrible to put any dog through as my pyr had it. The poodles look great but it bothers me that I get no say in my dogs spaying. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## three*please (Jan 24, 2014)

I know years have passed since this was first posted, but we recently picked up our puppy from Dreamscapes...he is 15 weeks old. The breeder was awesome to work with and we did not have to have our puppy neutered before he came home to us. He does need to be neutered by 6 months old though.

Corrie and I conversed for many weeks and she was always full of information, advice and instruction. We personally drove from Washington to Montana to meet her and see her pups. She lives in the mountains on beautiful property with lots of room for her livestock and dogs to roam. 

Her dogs were in fabulous condition and sooooo friendly. They had great temperaments and well behaved around us and our small children. 

Stryker, our silver spoo, is such a good boy. She does rigorous testing and did an amazing job of matching Stryker to our family. We feel so very blessed to have him in our lives.


----------

